# Civiltà e culture straniere



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Quali civiltà e culture straniere vi affascinano di più?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

Le varie culture orientali mi hanno sempre appassionato. Ma comunque sia in generale mi interesso di qualunque cultura, credo che in ogni civiltà infatti vi possa essere qualcosa d'interessante.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

In ordine
Precolombiana
Aborigena
Giapponese


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2012)

Le civiltà precolombiane, greci, romani. Se mi chiedessero in che epoca vorrei rinascere, però, direi sicuramente Rinascimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Novembre 2012)

Qualsiasi cultura diversa mi affascina, dai costumi alla lingua, anche di paesi diversi della Campania, ad esempio in università ho un ragazzo dell'Erasmus tedesco   lo tempesto di domande 
Per quanto riguarda le civiltà antiche, ovviamente Greci e Romani


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Del passato quella precolombiana, del presente quella araba


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Novembre 2012)

Giapponese.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Novembre 2012)

Le culture in genere delle popolazioni cosiddette primitive.


----------



## Canonista (20 Novembre 2012)

I Vichinghi


----------

